# slight rant



## pennyNgus (Feb 7, 2015)

Saw a year old albino hedgehog on craigslist. Said "gently used"........
what the heck does THAT mean? It's not a used car....


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Some people just don't have any respect for animals. I'm not sure what that is supposed to mean... I hope that little hedgehog finds a better home


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe they were just trying to be clever?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually reply to those posts with the information and links to relinquishing the hedgehog to the HWS. So far I've only had a handful of replies, but one lady actually really truly loved her hedgie, she was just allergic to his saliva and whenever he'd annoint she'd break out in hives. We talked about snuggle sacks, benadryl cream, and fleece blankets, and now she and Grub are blissfully happy. 

Sometimes you just don't know the whole story.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Craiglist is like our local online ad store. You can buy/sell/swap anything from pets to mail-order brides. I even remember someone trying to sell off his used contact lenses.. we were like @[email protected]


----------

